# Buying invoices



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you guys have any recommendations of places to get custom invoices? The last two times I bought some they were kinda thick, and seemed not as professional as I had hoped, I don't really know what it was but it just seemed as if they were 2nd grade.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You must have some printing shops in your city....

This way you can see and feel the product before you buy it...mine are 3 copy no carbon


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I do of course, I bought online before, but I guess I need to make time to swing in a shop - thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a copy of the invoices we use


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Design your own in MS Word, Excel, Works or Publisher.

Then take the orginal to QuickPrint and they will have your 2 part NCR forms ready tomorrow.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use Nebs.


----------



## alongston (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you tried your office supply stores? They do custom printing sometimes also.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

We got a staples and office max kinda close. I'll give em a shot. 
I'll also check out nebs. - thanks


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

My wife did mine. It helps being married to a graphic designer. She designed the invoices custom. That might be a avenue for you to look into. Having an invoice designed to fit your needs exclusively really helps.

Of course a month after having those invoices I went paperless. She wasn't too happy about her wasted effort. Oh well...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Here is a copy of the invoices we use


You might want to get a darker sharpie, just saying:thumbsup:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

RW, so you print your in your car as needed? Email only? How do you give receipts? 

I think I will hire someone to design then for mr though thanks.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> You might want to get a darker sharpie, just saying:thumbsup:


Oh well :laughing:

I could always just promote our company in the open :laughing:

Or have you look harder at the invoice to actually see the name...

either way its fine...:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Oh well :laughing:
> 
> I could always just promote our company in the open :laughing:/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> OldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well :laughing:
> ...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's mine also self designed. I bought some carbonless 2 ply and print them myself but can get 500 for about $150...toss up.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

voltatab said:


> RW, so you print your in your car as needed? Email only? How do you give receipts?
> 
> I think I will hire someone to design then for mr though thanks.


 
The best thing to do is find some designs that you like, then what you want to change. Have it all written out as designers charge by the hour. The more you know what you want the quicker it is. It doesn't take long to do the actual design, if you have a good idea what you want. PM me if you want a design quote from my wife. 

I have a bluetooth printer in my truck. I just use a power inverter to print a hard copy when needed. Most people are happy with email reciepts but I do work for some elderly people that don't have computers.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Here's mine also self designed. I bought some carbonless 2 ply and print them myself but can get 500 for about $150...toss up.


I got 500 carbonless two page printed for 70 bucks.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I got 500 carbonless two page printed for 70 bucks.


Suuuuuch a deal! Any color? Doesnt matter..great price...maybe the place I buy from uses flat rate ( sorry ):laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

stillaround said:


> Widdershins said:
> 
> 
> > You are such a mensch.
> ...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

This is how mine looks like. Success System Unlimited did mine.

http://successystemsunlimited.com/products.php#flatrate


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's mine. My wife took my info out and added the sample thing.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Many years ago, I used NEBS. I was always worried that I'd run out and have to wait for more. Finally, I used Printshop Pro's Press Writer program to make my own. They were similar to NEBS, but designed the way I wanted. Then I changed them when I moved to flat rate. Lately, I've been thinking that I should move up to a new computer - I built my business computer about 5 years ago and it's a good one but nothing electronic lives forever. 

So I've been replacing some things, knowing that I need to replace obsolete programs to work with Windoze 7. I know it will be a good idea to replace Quickbooks, and I found out that Microsoft Money can be replaced by Money Sunset for free, but I was stuck on the Press Writer software. I have no idea if new Broderbund software will convert it or not.

Over the last year or two I've been moving away from MS Word and Word Perfect, both of which I've had on the computer for what seems like forever. I'm converting everything to Open Office (free) if it can be converted. So I decided to use Open Office to make my
replacement invoices. The result was, I think, more professional looking than even Press Writer could do, and it took me far less time to do it.

I use NCR paper ( No Carbon Required ) and only use greyscale printing on the second copy. I give the customer the top white copy. I use a thin line of glue from a Scotch gluestick on the left edge to put the two together after I number them. (Invoice number is a second file, and the more time-consuming part of the process, changing the number for each pair of sheets.) The Scotch gluestick is like Post-It glue and peels right apart. 

I was looking at form-filling software online and the insipid results that you get from the programs just wasn't good enough.

I had experience with Open Office because I also use it to make my Price Book.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Herk said:


> Many years ago, I used NEBS. I was always worried that I'd run out and have to wait for more. Finally, I used Printshop Pro's Press Writer program to make my own. They were similar to NEBS, but designed the way I wanted. Then I changed them when I moved to flat rate. Lately, I've been thinking that I should move up to a new computer - I built my business computer about 5 years ago and it's a good one but nothing electronic lives forever.
> 
> So I've been replacing some things, knowing that I need to replace obsolete programs to work with Windoze 7. I know it will be a good idea to replace Quickbooks, and I found out that Microsoft Money can be replaced by Money Sunset for free, but I was stuck on the Press Writer software. I have no idea if new Broderbund software will convert it or not.
> 
> ...


Actually you are suppose tthe original copy with their signiture.... they get the carbon copy


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Herk said:


> Many years ago, I used NEBS. I was always worried that I'd run out and have to wait for more. Finally, I used Printshop Pro's Press Writer program to make my own. They were similar to NEBS, but designed the way I wanted. Then I changed them when I moved to flat rate. Lately, I've been thinking that I should move up to a new computer - I built my business computer about 5 years ago and it's a good one but nothing electronic lives forever.
> 
> So I've been replacing some things, knowing that I need to replace obsolete programs to work with Windoze 7. I know it will be a good idea to replace Quickbooks, and I found out that Microsoft Money can be replaced by Money Sunset for free, but I was stuck on the Press Writer software. I have no idea if new Broderbund software will convert it or not.
> 
> ...


 
So, you print your own invoices, then actually glue the forms together?

Who's got time for that? Let the printer do it. It's cheap. Way cheaper than a plumber being a hack printer.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Old School - the only time I need a signature is if I don't trust the customer. This is a small town.

Real Live - How long do you think it takes? I've got way more free time than I know what to do with. A couple of hours and I've got 150 invoice sets, printed, numbered, and attached. I cannot run out of invoices. I never wait for delivery.

If I was running a 15-truck shop and dozens of employees, I wouldn't have the time. I also carry lots of other forms, such as a simple Flat Rate Quote form so I don't waste the numbered invoices, hourly forms if I want to keep track of my time, and so on. Over the years I have designed many forms for many uses.

Once, when I paid too much for the NCR paper, I made double invoices so I could get two out of a sheet.


----------

